# What kind of watch do you wear?



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Just curious as I am getting some of my watches fixed and realized that I've gone though a bunch of them....


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Movado...When i'm working I wear a fossil brand watch.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

regular old swiss


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

at work? cheap junk i buy at drugstores because they end up getting broken or contaminated.

outside of work? i have a silver and blue skagen my parents gave me for my 17th that i love. My twin sister has the same one. Cute parental engraved messages on them


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Great watch for work (mine is blue though). I have a nice silver swiss army for fancy stuff.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

This is how I tell time... I haven't owned a watch in years.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Dunny the i730 still?????


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Armitron


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

broken too many watches to keep count.
just use my nextel to tell time.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

ironman , can't beat it !


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

andy0921 said:


> Dunny the i730 still?????


Why not? It works! Don't forget that I have a bundle of joy about to arrive at any minute; any money I'm to piss through on new toys will be for her, not me.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2006)

Swiss Army, best watch I've ever owned by far


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

$10.00 timex, chicks dig it.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Mongo said:


> $10.00 timex, chicks dig it.


 figured it might have a mouse on it with BIG numbers


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Crappy Timex, like many here I've learned the hard way not to wear expensive watches to work.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Just a cheap old Timex on the job. Movado off duty


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

Ironman


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> figured it might have a mouse on it with BIG numbers


Naah thats my underwear.


----------



## texdep (Aug 28, 2003)

Timex when working

Seiko otherwise


----------



## 2boxers (Mar 21, 2006)

511 when working or at the range, Tag for when I dress nice


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Timex Ironman.


----------



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

Timex Expedition


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

On Duty - Fossil Blue
Off Duty - ESQ Swiss


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Opie the blue is the one I wear OD too.


----------



## badboys1517 (Jan 1, 2005)

At work I wear my old Kenneth Cole, at home I wear my Seiko Kinetic Coutura perpetual(was my wedding present from wife).


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

andy0921 said:


> Opie the blue is the one I wear OD too.


Nice watch has held up real well, only broke the band pin once on the range.


----------



## wild800 (Nov 11, 2004)

blue baby G


----------



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

I use the SUN


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Opie said:


> Nice watch has held up real well, only broke the band pin once on the range.


I broke to pin once wrestling with some punk in Wal Mart.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

sempergumby said:


> I use the SUN


Me too.


----------



## US706 (Nov 24, 2006)

Casio G-Shock my choice while in the Infantry and on the job. Never a problem even wear it while I'm diving.


----------

